# Timecode in Premiere...



## kartoon (26. Juni 2002)

HI leutz ...


ich muss für die Schule diverse aufnahmen in Zeitlupe und transparent übereinander legen ...

jetzt wollte ich das ganze noch mit einem Timecode zu besseren Analysezwecken übereinander legen ....

nu weiss ich nicht wie (oder ob) das in premiere geht .. in AE hab ich gefunden aber wär gut wenn hier auch direkt geht ....


thx im vorraus ....
bis denne


----------



## BubiBohnensack (26. Juni 2002)

> mit einem Timecode zu besseren Analysezwecken übereinander legen



Verstehe ich nicht so ganz. Kannst du das nochmal für kleines dummes Bubi erklären?


----------



## kartoon (26. Juni 2002)

wir machen chaostheorie und damit man im zeitlupenmodus den moment der trennung zweier ereignisse (mittels magnet fallengelassener würfel) besser bestimmmen kann wollte ich nen timecode reinhauen ..... 

gehts gehts net ?? wenn nein dann mach ich in AE


----------



## BubiBohnensack (26. Juni 2002)

Hmm versteh ich immer noch nicht (bin ich dumm?)

Du willst einfach genau den Moment abpassen, wo sich der Würfel trennt?
Dann geh doch mit den Pfeiltasten auf der Timeline nach rechts, bis du ihn Framegenau triffst.


----------



## kartoon (26. Juni 2002)

guter herr bohnensack ....

das ganze spielt sich in mathe ab und wir haben nen kranken Dr. als lehrer ..

der möcht halt den blöden zeitpunkt haben ......


nu sag doch einfach ob es geht oder net


----------



## BubiBohnensack (26. Juni 2002)

Ich rate jetzt mal, was du eventuell meinen könntest:

Das hier?


----------



## BubiBohnensack (26. Juni 2002)

Arg moment, sollst du den Zeitpunkt nur angeben oder soll er im Video eingebldendet sein?


----------



## kartoon (26. Juni 2002)

oh man ich will doch nur den standart Timecode unten einblenden man .... wie es in AE halt auch geht ..... 

aber dann mach ich es halt das ... puuhh


----------



## BubiBohnensack (27. Juni 2002)

Wieso fragst du eigentlich, wenn du weißt, wie es geht?


----------



## kartoon (27. Juni 2002)

ich wollte doch wissen wie oder ob es inm PREMIERE geht damit ich nicht so oft rendern muss, lässt da nicht auch die quali nach ?

geht es in premiere ?


----------



## BubiBohnensack (27. Juni 2002)

Und wieso willst du es in Premiere machen?
Und wieso musst du in Premiere weniger rendern?

Ib die Qualiät nachlässt hängt ganz vom Exportformat ab.
Nimmst du immer DivX mit 1000KB wird die Quali immer schlechter und der Rechner langsamer, nimmst du immer unkomprimiert, verändert sich die Quali null.


----------



## kartoon (27. Juni 2002)

sagmal kannst du mir nicht einfach mal sagen ob es geht und wie ???

Ich will nicht weniger in premiere rendern sondern generell weniger renderdurchgänge haben (erst schnitt in Premiere und dann nur für timecode nochmal rendern)

also geht es ???


----------



## BubiBohnensack (27. Juni 2002)

Ich habe keine Ahnung. Aber was regt dich denn einmal mehr rendern auf?


----------



## kartoon (27. Juni 2002)

ich reg mich nicht auf .... wollte halt einfach mal wissen ob es geht, denn es ist doch überflüssig 2 mal zu rendern wenn es mit einmal geht .......


danke trotzdem ......
bis denne


----------

